# 해석이 안됩니다.



## jjshin

The clothes moth, so names because of the case-like homes it builds as a caterpillar, eats human hair.



so names because of the case-like homes it builds as a caterpillar
이 부분이 뭔지 모르겠구
어디서 끊어 읽어야 할지도 모르겠습니다.

옷좀나방이 인간의 머리카락을 먹는다.

집처럼 생긴 외형 때문에 불리워진 이름 ?
짓는다?
애벌레로써?


----------



## kenjoluma

제 영어 실력이 안 좋기 때문일 수도 있겠지만, 아무리 봐도 번역기에서 바로 나온 문장 같아 보이네요.
그래도 보자면...

The clothes(?) moth eats human hair.
가 하나의 단락이고
so names(??) because of the case-like homes it builds... 가 The clothes moth를 설명하는 부분이로군요.

이 clothes moth라는 것은 얘가 유충일 때 짓는 상자 같은 집 모양 때문에 이렇게 이름이 붙여졌는데, 이 곤충이 사람 털을 먹는다는 내용 같습니다.

그런데 아무리 봐도 이상해요...


----------



## Etradissiv

so named를 so names라고 잘 못 쓴 것 같군요. 그러면 영어는 문법적으로 문제없고, 번역은 제대로 된 것 같고요.


----------

